# Chicken Rig



## pvchunter (May 6, 2009)

I'm going to be fishing in Orange beach next week for basically anything that will eatbut would like to target pompano or maybe a red. I've got some 40 lb Ande. Do you think that is fine to use when I tie my chicken rigs (dropper rig whatever) or should i get some 25lb floro or something else. i've been seeing people on here talk about how pomps have "eagle eyes" etc... any help will be apprectiated.


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

20# flourocarbon would be plenty, 40# overkill for pompano


----------

